# Purple Kush Porn



## DigitalTorture (Apr 1, 2016)

100% organic purple kush. Won't say the breeder cause I got herm on all plants EXCEPT this one. Don't want to promote these guys! Anyways, I'm ripped right now, so enjoy.


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Apr 13, 2016)

"..get high..."


----------



## ky man (May 1, 2016)

You should tell so others will not buy there seeds..ky


----------



## Anton Cherniavski (May 12, 2016)

ky man said:


> You should tell so others will not buy there seeds..ky


This ^
But the girl looks pretty


----------



## caumop (May 13, 2016)

DigitalTorture said:


> 100% organic purple kush. Won't say the breeder cause I got herm on all plants EXCEPT this one. Don't want to promote these guys! Anyways, I'm ripped right now, so enjoy.View attachment 3647498


I would like to know the breeder too. So I know which breeds genetics are not stable.


----------

